# Bike for my daughter



## gb155 (22 Oct 2012)

Following on from my other problems, I'd like to see if anyone has a cheapish bike for an 8 year old girl 

Thanks


----------



## gb155 (26 Oct 2012)

Bump


----------



## subaqua (26 Oct 2012)

gb155 said:


> Bump


 
how tall is she? I have a MTB type thingy from decathlon needs a complete new front brake (V brake) a new chain ( or a loooooooooooooong soak in an oil bath) that my daughter had from about 6-9


----------



## gb155 (27 Oct 2012)

subaqua said:


> how tall is she? I have a MTB type thingy from decathlon needs a complete new front brake (V brake) a new chain ( or a loooooooooooooong soak in an oil bath) that my daughter had from about 6-9


She's around 4 and a half foot tbh


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2012)

Bump


----------



## Cavalol (16 Nov 2012)

I've got an Apollo XC24 girls mountain bike here. It's a tidy thing, seat post a bit rusty but otherwise a ncie enough bike. 24" wheels, almost certain it's a 12" frame.
I'm in Chester and I'd like £20 for it. If any use I could meet up on the M56 at Chester Services (near Helsby) or you can come to my house if wanted.


----------



## Dangermouse (17 Nov 2012)

Is this any good, I'm not the seller but could pick it up and sort delivery or meet half way

https://www.facebook.com/groups/scunny/permalink/10151163375708303/


----------



## gb155 (21 Jan 2013)

Bump 

I never did get one in the end 

Time to try again 

:0)


----------



## Cavalol (22 Jan 2013)

Is this too small? 16" wheels and (supposedly) suitable for about 5-9 years old...




£15.00 collected from Chester or can meet at J14 of the M56 (Chester Services, near Frodsham/Helsby) one day.


----------



## gb155 (22 Jan 2013)

Sorry but it looks too small tbh


----------



## Cavalol (27 Jan 2013)

No worries, I'll have a dig round the back of the garage and see if any more are lurking about!


----------



## gb155 (27 Jan 2013)

Cavalol said:


> No worries, I'll have a dig round the back of the garage and see if any more are lurking about!




Thanks bud


----------

